
The Essential Setup To Begin Unit Testing - asfafaf
http://www.typemock.com/blog/2011/12/05/the-essential-setup-to-begin-unit-testing/?utm_source=hackernews&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=setupbeginut
======
apotheon
Wow -- it's like these guys have never heard of anything other than C, C++, or
C#.

~~~
asfafaf
These are just some examples. What steps are different in other languages?

